# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  La Universidad Agraria La Molina (UNALM) celebra sus 108 años de vida

## Bruno Cillóniz

Toda una historia relacionada con el agro.  _Conmemora su aniversario con una exposición fotográfica._   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 26 jul (Agraria.pe).-* La UNALM está de celebraciones, y para festejar sus más de 100 años al servicio del sector agrario, tiene programada una serie de actividades y exhibiciones entre la que destaca la Exposición Fotográfica La Agraria en sus fotos. Según declaró Carlos Vargas, director de la Biblioteca Agrícola Nacional (BAN) nos hemos propuesto armar esta muestra que nos transporta en el tiempo y nos permite a los molineros apreciar distintos momentos de la vida de nuestra Alma Mater. 
La muestra reúne fotografías antiguas de la Universidad, parte de sus instalaciones y personajes carismáticos de la Institución que han fomentado a su desarrollo a lo largo del tiempo. Asimismo, la exposición incluye documentos, artículos y archivos de audio que datan de la época en que la UNALM era conocida como la Escuela Nacional de Agricultura. 
Desde la UNALM, aclararon que algunos de estos documentos se conservaban en la BAN y otros fueron donados por personal docente y administrativo de larga trayectoria en nuestra casa de estudios.  *Registro sonoro* 
Esta ceremonia de inauguración sirvió a su vez para anunciar la elaboración y próximo lanzamiento de un repositorio de imágenes y registro sonoro de la UNALM. 
Solicito la colaboración de todos para que este esfuerzo inicial sea una realidad. Vamos a colocar una plataforma digital para recibir archivos, imágenes y audios referidos a nuestra universidad, indicó Vargas.   *DATOS:*  
Por otra parte, la UNALM homenajeó a la recientemente fallecida periodista Marietta Baldárrago, que durante años trabajó en imagen institucional del Rectorado destacando su entusiasmo en el reporterismo gráfico y participación en la organización de concursos de fotografía de la Universidad.Temas similares: Artículo: A papear: hoy se celebra el Día Nacional de la Papa Artículo: Minag y Universidad Agraria firman convenio para promover desarrollo agropecuario Universidad Agraria de la Selva desarrolló papaya resistente a la virosis La Universidad Agraria fortalece la investigación en biotecnología LI Convención Nacional de Entomología Agraria-la molina

----------

